
AppFog lands $8M for PHP PaaS - johns
http://gigaom.com/cloud/appfog-lands-8m-for-php-paas/
======
fomojola
Let me be cynical for a moment: name change means a search for the company
name won't bring up quite as many results covering their security failures
earlier this year.

~~~
larrykubin
If you read the article, they are planning to support Rails, Node.js, Python,
etc. soon, so the name change reflects their goal to make it into something
bigger. Also, I checked out the domain appfog.com and there is a huge PHP Fog
button right there as one of their products, so it doesn't appear to be an
attempt to cover anything up.

------
larrykubin
Great to see more Portland startups getting funding. I've been experimenting
with their platform the past week or so. Title should mention it was formerly
PHPFog.

~~~
masonhensley
We tried PHPFog, but ended up with pagodabox. If you are checking out cloud
php platforms, give pagodabox a shot.

The ease of deployment and scaling on the fly is crazy simple, I could teach a
6 year old to scale our site up or down to meet demand.

~~~
larrykubin
Hadn't heard of pagodabox. I like the site design and the ability to easily
deploy from an existing GitHub repository is nice. I requested an invite. Any
idea who the developers are? Can't seem to find much info about them.

------
robryan
Interesting that they are aiming a lot wider than PHP now, which is probably
required to open up a market big enough to get that level of funding. Their
PHP stuff is a big opportunity but I think it will be a lot harder to crack
something like the ruby market with heroku.

------
kuroir
I tried to work with PHPFog. Didn't come out as expected. I had trouble with
their git workflow; you can't pull stuff from their servers. Interesting huh?

In any case the support was pretty good.

~~~
Kudos
Push-only makes sense, git hosting as a service is a different business.

------
eurohacker
if AppFog plans to support Ruby and Python as well - its probably the road to
nowhere .. , as there are plenty of competitors there,

they should rather focus on PHP clouds

~~~
ridruejo
A lot of the backend infrastructure can likely be reused, and by using
javafog.com, rubyfog.com and so on, they can keep each brand/site independent
without confusing end-users.

